# Opening day Bird



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Killed this bird on opening day @ 7:15 a.m. 20 lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

everyone seens to be doing good theis year


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice! what county ?


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Killed him in Brown Co.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

By the way I really like your signature. Have you read the book?


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

One of my favorite books, have read-re-read it many times. Get something more out of it each time. Mostly not about fishing.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

That book is more about life then fishing, It is one of the best books I have read. Only a few people that read that book will ever truly understand it.


----------

